# Currency Conspiracy Spotlight



## Toadandspur (Nov 13, 2018)

This is an attempt at spotlighting an American currency conspiracy. The government never told you it created an influx of cash into society to boost morale and save it's dwindling construct of a "for the people" facade. 

It was 2013, and things weren't looking very good. The government shut down, there was no money for anyone, and the economy was again crumbling(this happened on a smaller scale in 2008/9). Something needed to happen. 

To make everything seem like it was making a huge comeback, and at the same time make it look like it was all because of the new budget plan and the political powers that be, the decision was made somewhere up the power ladder to print and introduce more than 10x the currency usually printed each year in just 3 days over a week long period at the end of December 2013. 
.gov websites dedicated to lists of yearly currency printings do not reflect this. This is a blatant lie to the American public, and a disgusting disregard to the slow crawl of inflation that has been forced upon us, sped up. All of the money has no backing anyway, the gold we used to back currency with has been long sold to China for its superconducting properties for use in microchips/ motherboards, etc. The connectors are all gold plated. Most of them end up in landfills when new technology replaces the old. It's a very slow and sneaky way to take out gold from its currency backing standard; the only way to truly prevent inflation. Our economy has been basically hijacked and has no possible road to recovery. We have been HAD. 

The people in power made this realization, and what better way to deal with an inevitable catastrophe? Make the people happy so they will let us stay in power for a couple more decades and then we will die and the next generation will deal with whatever black hole is left. 

A huge influx of cash into the people puts smiles on their faces, they spend the money, the corporations are made happy, and it all spins around in circles for a few years while things slowly start to cost more. Meanwhile all of this new currency has literally simply been created to nullify a problem that exists; the fact that all our money is overseas. This perverse system of simply printing more money and lying to the public about it is absurd and should be in public light.

I'm actually surprised noone has ever talked about this or discovered it. It's nowhere on the internet, and I guess people don't look at their money anymore. The serial numbers didn't used to go high enough to even print this much in a series; 10 digits was enough for 9,999,999,999 million of each bill>>they snuck in a couple letters to add to it, making the possibility of 99,999,999,999+. I'm sure with better math skills the number is actually higher than that since letters introduce 26 possibilities instead of numbers with only 9 but regardless it's insanely higher. 

I was gonna post this to my instagram but i have since decided that it's the wrong platform, and could even potentially get me banned or on a watch list or something. I'm posting to stp in hopes that the feedback this gets will push it in the right direction. The government certainly doesn't want us to know about this, they wouldn't have lied about 2013 printed money amount.

The only other possible explanation for this data would be some metaphysical connection between 2013 bills and generosity. All of this was collected via busking and crack spanging between two people, and wasn't scrutinized until the end of the night in a hotel room. 

I'm three states away from joplin now, and I plan to repeat this experiment several times over the next few weeks to rule out location as a potential variable concerning this anomaly.

The photos below show a $175 pile and a $6 pile. The 175 is all 2013 and the 6 is not. Keep in mind that the smaller pile was 75% 2009, which is when this happened before on a smaller scale. 1% of our money right now is from years NOT 2013 or 2009. this data was not manipulated in any way and was not biased; we didn't even find this result until we by sheer chance started looking at dates because the day had been wierd concerning 3's.
Thoughts?


----------



## Object (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, we are broke as fuck. 
Actually, we are sold out.
China owns us.
Which is why we are so friendly to them.
I've also noticed there isn't as many Chinese wanting to come here. 
They know. 
One day, they'll come here and take over. 
It's, a ticking timebomb. 
But, stp folk are just trying to make it.. We can't do anything.. 
I get it, you are on your soapbox trying at least. 
Well truth is probably nobody on this soil cares, we're all just glad to get a dollar in our pocket.
Who gives a shit if there's no gold to back it because at the end of the day, it still spends and keeps us alive. For now. 
Let the good times roll! 
Good post though!


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 13, 2018)

@Toadandspur - mind me asking how you found out about all this ? I totally believe that the rich elite conspire against the general population to keep their cosy position at the top BUT there are also a million crackpot 'conspiracy theories' that muddy the waters severely....


----------



## Thomas Walker (Nov 13, 2018)

Definitely keep us informed on further experiments. From what I can see, the theory makes sense, but it needs a bit more data to really solidify the point. It's also possible that the "size" of the stacks has to with the amount each bill is worth; a stack of $40 in ones holds more experimental worth than a stack of $40 in twenties. Location is definitely a variable to play with, so good thinking there.


----------



## Toadandspur (Nov 13, 2018)

roguetrader said:


> @Toadandspur - mind me asking how you found out about all this ? I totally believe that the rich elite conspire against the general population to keep their cosy position at the top BUT there are also a million crackpot 'conspiracy theories' that muddy the waters severely....


We were counting our spange at the end of a good day and had, since early that morning, noticed an unusual amount of 3's and 33's in numbers that had appeared to us. So we continued the paranoia and checked the dates on our bills. The data was goosebump worthy, because obviously there is SOME reason for the overwhelming 2013 bills.


----------



## Toadandspur (Nov 13, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> Definitely keep us informed on further experiments. From what I can see, the theory makes sense, but it needs a bit more data to really solidify the point. It's also possible that the "size" of the stacks has to with the amount each bill is worth; a stack of $40 in ones holds more experimental worth than a stack of $40 in twenties. Location is definitely a variable to play with, so good thinking there.


Yes. Except that the total bills non-2013 was 7. The total bills equaling 175 was something like 50. I plan on doing the same experiment when I get a ride tomorrow and find a good spot. Somewhere between London and knoxville on the 75. Just today though I've checked my change from this gs I've purchased and I've only received 2 non2013 bills, one 2009 and one 2003. The 2013s totaled 7 bills. There is definitely something to this.


----------



## Toadandspur (Nov 13, 2018)

Human said:


> Yes, we are broke as fuck.
> Actually, we are sold out.
> China owns us.
> Which is why we are so friendly to them.
> ...


The problem lies in the ever increasing inflation that will never stop. Minimum wage will be forced to increase. Exasperating the problem; housing costs go through the roof across the board...essentially by printing mass amounts of currency like this your dollars become worth less and less. How much was a double cheeseburger when you were a kid? 99 cents. Unless you're much older than me. News flash they're 2.39 now. Almost 250% increase in less than a generation. It's not supposed to happen this fast. It's because it was a hail Mary that was a temporary solution simply to mask the problem and stick a bandaid on a bleeding ulcer.


----------



## Object (Nov 14, 2018)

Check this out: http://demonocracy.info/infographics/usa/federal_reserve-qe3/money_printing-2012-2013.html


----------



## Toadandspur (Nov 14, 2018)

I'd say that seems pretty accurate. What blows me is that nobody has ever noticed that the majority of the bills in their pockets are 2013 or 2009


----------

